# Mobile Sempron 2800+ und CPU frequency scaling

## janeway83

Hi,

ich habe da ein kleines Problem:

Wie gesagt besitzte ich einen Mobile Sempron 2800+ und dieser ist meiner Meinung nach ein K8. Ich habe im Kernel alle Optionen eingeschaltet für frequency Scaling und nun versuche ich seit Stunden genau das zu benutzen.

Erstmal ein Log aus dmesg | grep powernow:

```
powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon / Opteron processors (version 1.00.09b )

powernow-k8:      0 : fid 0x8 (1600 MHz), vid 0x6 (1400mV)

powernow-k8:      1 : fid 0x0 (800 MHz), vid 0x18 (950mV)

powernow-k8: cpu_init done, current fid 0x8, vid 0x4

powernow-k8: vid trans failed, vid 0x3, curr 0x4

powernow-k8: transition frequency failed
```

Und jedes Mal, wenn ich versuche die Geschwindigkeit zu verringern, bekomme ich jedes Mal die Fehlermeldung

```
powernow-k8: vid trans failed, vid 0x3, curr 0x4

powernow-k8: transition frequency failed
```

So gehe ich vor

```
(Derzeitige Geschwindigkeit ermitteln)

# grep "cpu MHz" /proc/cpuinfo

(unterstützte Geschwindigkeiten auflisten. Schlägt bei einigen Modellen fehl.)

# cd /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/

# cat scaling_available_frequencies

(Geschwindigkeit auf 1 GHz (1000000 KHz) setzten

Bitte ersetzen Sie es durch eine von ihrem Laptop unterstützte Geschwindigkeit.)

# echo -n userspace > scaling_governor

# echo -n 1000000 > scaling_setspeed

(Überprüfen, ob die Geschwindigkeit geändert wurde)

# grep "cpu MHz" /proc/cpuinfo

```

Es klappt einfach nicht und ich nun überhaupt keine Ahnung mehr, wie ich fortfahren soll. Ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt.

Grüße

----------

## janeway83

Hat wirklich keiner eine Idee?

----------

## Earthwings

Welche cpufreq Treiber hast du in den Kernel hineinkompiliert?

----------

## janeway83

Ich habe alles so gemacht, wie es in der Gentoo Anleitung steht:

```
Power Management Options --->

  [*] Power Management Support

  [ ] Software Suspend

  [ ] Suspend-to-Disk Support

  ACPI( Advanced Configuration and Power Interface ) Support --->

    [*] ACPI Support

    [ ]   Sleep States

    <M>   AC Adapter

    <M>   Battery

    <M>   Button

    <M>   Fan

    <M>   Processor

    <M>     Thermal Zone

    < >   ASUS/Medion Laptop Extras

    < >   Toshiba Laptop Extras

    [ ]   Debug Statements

  CPU Frequency Scaling --->

    [*] CPU Frequency scaling

          Default CPUFreq governor (userspace)

    <*>   'performance' governor

    <*>   'powersave' governor

    <*>   CPU frequency table helpers

    <M> ACPI Processor P-States driver

    <*> CPUFreq driver for your processor

```

Ich habe nur beim APCI support, alles fest statt als modul kompiliert.

Im übrigen verwende ich den Kernel gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.9-r9

----------

## brodo

Bitte probier mal diesen kernel-patch aus:

http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/brodo/patches/2.6.10-rc2/cpufreq-09-powernow-k8-acer-fix

----------

## janeway83

Ehm sorry,

was muss ich mit dem machen, was du mir da gezeigt hast?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## brodo

man müsste diesen patch in die kernel-quellen einspielen und diesen dann re-kompilieren und re-installieren. Wie das bei gentoo am besten geht, weiss ich leider nicht ... ich verwende da kein gentoo für   :Embarassed:  ... tut mir leid.

----------

## janeway83

Bei dem Versuch den Kernel zu patchen erhalte ich eine Fehlermeldung:

```

Hunk #1 FAILED at 286

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file /arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/powernow-k8.c.rej

```

Was hat diese Meldung zu bedeuten?

Edit: Ich weiß ja leider nicht mal, wie man patcht  :Wink: 

Ich bitte um Hilfe

----------

## janeway83

ich wollte noch noch fragen, ob man das, was der Patch macht auch selber ändern kann?

----------

## janeway83

So es hat sich erledigt. Ich habe die erforderliche Zeile selber geändert und es hat funktioniert  :Wink: 

----------

## amne

 *janeway83 wrote:*   

> Hat wirklich keiner eine Idee?

 

Bitte mindestens 24 Stunden mit Bumps warten, danke.

----------

## Der P@te

Führ dir das mal zu genüge  :Smile: 

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/power-management-guide.xml

----------

## janeway83

Genau danach bin ja vorgegangen, das Problem, welches ich hatte liegt bei dem Modul powernow-k8.c. Nun ist es aber behoben.

----------

